# Einfache Brandungsmontage



## fischmonger (21. August 2018)

Ich habe keine Erfahrung im Brandungsangeln und würde es dieses Jahr zunächst mal klassisch mit Antitangle-Röhrchen, Perle und Birnen-Bleigewicht von 150g an der Monoschnur versuchen. Geht diese klassische Grundmontage fürs Süßwasser auch in der Brandung? Gibt es Alternativen, die ähnlich einfach sind?


----------



## Michael.S (21. August 2018)

*AW: Einfache Brandungsmontage*

Klar gehrt das auch ganz einfach, ich habe früher ein simples Sargblei benutzt,davor ein ca. 30 cm Vorfach, fertig,heute nehme ich Montagen mit Weitwurfclip,da hält der Köder besser, ich würde in der Brandung kein Birnenblei nehmen es sei denn du willst das es rollt, ein Sargblei oder Sechskantblei ist da effektiver das bleibt liegen, 150 gramm brauchst du auch nicht zwingend, ich komme hier in der Unterelbe mit 100 - 120 gramm aus


----------



## Maxthecat (22. August 2018)

*AW: Einfache Brandungsmontage*

Moin !
Du kannst Festbleimontage aber auch mit Rollblei in der Brandung angeln . Machst eine fest und die andere Montage wo das Blei mit Köder über den Grund rollt ,damit suchst du den Fisch quasi ,eine größe Strecke ab nach Fischen ( Schollen, Butt Klieschen ! ) Die reagieren besser auf bewegten Köder .

Antitangle brauchst nicht dazu ,einfach Birnenblei in dem Wirbel am Ende des Vorfachs und dazwischen mit einem Wirbel die Mundschnur mit Köder #6 . Für Festblei solltes am besten ein Krallenblei oder solche Blei mit Noppen verwenden .

So probierst du aus was am Besten läuft mit den Fängen , feste oder rollende Montage . Bilder - Videos dazu findest auf Youtube zu den Montagen genung zum selber binden der Vorfächer . Oder hier findest Anleitungen dazu :

https://www.planetseafishing.com/wp-content/uploads/downloads/psf-book-of-rigs.pdf


----------



## fischmonger (22. August 2018)

*AW: Einfache Brandungsmontage*

Danke Leute!


----------



## Lionfish (11. Oktober 2018)

Alternativ dazu, beim Braundungsangeln auf Sand wenn der Köder an einer Stelle liegenbleiben soll, würde ich vielleicht ein mittelschweres Krallenblei nehmen und das ganze als Paternoster binden. Insbesondere bei ein paar Metern Wassertiefe und wenn man keine Plattfische und andere grundnahe Arten beangeln will sondern eher die im Freiwasser schwimmenden Fische.

Bei felsigem Untergrund verbieten sich aber Krallenbleie, denn die krallen sich dann in den Felsen fest und du siehst sie nie wieder...  Für solche Zwecke am besten Birnenbleie nehmen, und diese dann mit einem Karabiner direkt ans untere Ende der Hauptschnur anclippen. Oder Birnenbleie mit eingelassenem Wirbel, dann kann man sich den Karabiner sparen. Die Mundschnur dann seitlich per Paternosterknoten anbinden.Oder eben das Blei als Laufmontage. Auf sehr felsigem Untergrund würde ich aber keine Laufblei-Montage machen, denn wenn man die Mundschnur unter solchen Bedingungen driften lässt, dann erhöht sich nur die Gefahr, dass sie sich unter Wasser in den Felsen verheddert.

Ansonsten immer auf ne ausreichende Schnurstärke achten, und auf jeden Fall Monofil bevorzugen (auf Felsen sowieso das einzig wahre). Für die weiten Würfe mit viel Blei beim Brandungsangeln sollte man schon mindestens 0,35er Monofil nehmen, bei sehr scharfkantigen Felsen nicht unter 0,45. Dickere Schnüre haben zudem den Vorteil, dass sich Montagen auch bei weiteren Würfen nicht so leicht verheddern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (12. Oktober 2018)

moins,

schau mal hier: https://onderlijnenvooropzee.nl/

wenn du bleie > 100gr wirfst, achte auf hinreichend dicke schlagschnur, ein abgerissenes blei kann uebelste verleztungen hervorrufen.

denkanstoss: http://surfcasting-blog.de/?p=2173


----------

